# 1x Andrea Ypsilanti - Woran denkt ihr bei diesem Bild??



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)




----------



## Don Lupo (28 Dez. 2009)

pffffffff..die isst eine banane?


----------



## razorshot (28 Dez. 2009)

eine banane isst die andere?


----------



## micha03r (28 Dez. 2009)

sie sollte lieber bei ihrer Banane bleiben........


----------



## Crash (28 Dez. 2009)

micha03r schrieb:


> sie sollte lieber bei ihrer Banane bleiben........



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu :thumbup:


----------



## Bombastic66 (28 Dez. 2009)

Obstsalat oder auch Banana Split.........)


----------



## TschiSes (28 Dez. 2009)

Mmmmh lecker...


----------



## mrb (28 Dez. 2009)

sie kann den rachen nicht voll genug bekommen.
ist aber dank einiger parteigenossen mal schön auf die fresse geflogen, als sie dann doch mit der linken koalieren wollte.
prost mahlzeit!


----------



## Dixi1975 (28 Dez. 2009)

die isst ne banane die pflaume


----------



## General (29 Dez. 2009)

Ich sage nichts mehr


----------



## Q (29 Dez. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Ich sage nichts mehr




Q <---- sagt auch nix


----------



## nightmarecinema (29 Dez. 2009)

Wenns nach ihr gegangen wäre" auf in die Bananenrepublik":thx:


----------



## NAFFTIE (29 Dez. 2009)

lach ist das ein geiler schnappschuss ;-) der in der bildzeitung GRÖÖÖÖÖÖHL ;-D


----------



## henx (29 Dez. 2009)

Goldene Banane 2009


----------



## xxsurfer (29 Dez. 2009)

...sie hat ihren "Beruf" verfehlt !


----------



## weedy (29 Dez. 2009)

Hehe muss ich wirklich sagen woran ich dabei denke?


----------



## Labak54 (1 Jan. 2010)

richtig gefühlvoll und zärtlich


----------



## der rasende furz (2 Jan. 2010)

hahahaha:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## tiger571 (2 Jan. 2010)

hat doch Biss die Dame,
Danke für das Bild


----------



## vienna77 (3 Jan. 2010)

jaja eine banane muesste man sein


----------



## Chili56 (3 Jan. 2010)

irgendwas kann auch Andrea...


----------



## margue76 (5 Jan. 2010)

an das Ende der SPD


----------



## neman64 (5 Jan. 2010)

Das was die meisten Frauen bei den Männer machen wenn sie ... haben.


----------



## Michael (6 Jan. 2010)

So was leckeres aber auch , grins ....


----------



## Pivi (9 Jan. 2010)

Ich denke an Sex mit Andrea!


----------



## Holunder (9 Jan. 2010)

Sie denkt an Müntefering !

Alles Banane !


----------



## Viersener (10 Jan. 2010)

die gescheiterte Politikerin der nur noch die Banane geblieben ist ;-))


----------



## begoodtonite (10 Jan. 2010)

also ich würde sie gern mal...


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Jan. 2010)

*Sie weiss was gut schmeckt ​*


​


----------



## günterelke (11 Jan. 2010)

sie hat Hunger!!!


----------



## Nor-Ad (16 Jan. 2010)

Na das Sie eine Banane isst ;-)


----------



## biber05 (16 Jan. 2010)

Woran kann man bei einem Bild von einer Banane schon denken - An Affen!


----------



## uriffi (16 Jan. 2010)

_Gottseidank ist Hessen kein Bananenland geworden._


----------



## bento (17 Jan. 2010)

ja, ja, weitermachen........ (nur nicht an meinem pin) :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## elidolu (18 Jan. 2010)

da ist man ja geneigt sein photoshop wieder anzuschmeißen ;-)


----------



## tommie3 (19 Jan. 2010)

Ernährt sich halt gesund.


----------



## trottel (19 Jan. 2010)

Ich frage mich, ob Silvana Koch-Mehrin diese Tätigkeit an meiner Banane verrichten könnte.


----------



## charleypride2002 (30 März 2010)

Woran???
Natürlich an Südfrüchte!
Gibt's noch was anderes?


----------



## UdoDez06 (1 Apr. 2010)

Banane sponsored bei "Die Linke"


----------



## tobedadope (2 Apr. 2010)

na da sag ich doch auch ma danke xD sowas gefällt doch immer


----------



## kdf (2 Apr. 2010)

das ich hunger habe


----------



## Kimyong (1 Mai 2010)

Nun,wenn ich dieses Bild sehe denke ich nicht wie leider die meisten an eine angeblich schlechte Politikerin(ist Andrea auch nicht!),sondern ich denke an eine wunderschöne Frau(Andrea ist die schönste Politikerin Deutschlands!)
Viele die auf diese Traumfrau so "einprügeln"wären doch froh wenn sie so eine unbeschreibliche schöne gutgebaute Frau,mit so einer zarten glatten seidigen Haut auch nur einen Tag als ihre Frau hätten!
Was so manche hier schreiben über die süße Andrea kann ich nicht verstehen,wenn wir uns mal Angela M.ansehen müssen wir doch glücklich seien eine solche Schönheitsgöttin wie dieses zuckersüße Püppchen Andrea hier in unserer Republik zu haben!

Denkt was ihr wollt,ich finde an Andrea alles"First Class"!



 

Meine geliebte Göttin!


----------



## Wiggerl (1 Mai 2010)

.. bin völlig "Banane"!


----------



## jochen142002 (2 Mai 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## Bamba123 (2 Mai 2010)

Uhiuhi


----------



## korat (2 Mai 2010)

nightmarecinema schrieb:


> Wenns nach ihr gegangen wäre" auf in die Bananenrepublik":thx:



Wo sind wir denn deiner Meinung nach JETZT ???


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

sie muss was essen damit zu wieder zu kräften kommt


----------



## flr21 (8 Juni 2010)

sie trägt eine schöne Brille


----------



## nettmark (10 Juni 2010)

ist die gespritzt ??


----------



## Devile (10 Juni 2010)

Bekomme Hunger 

Danke


----------



## sgr (11 Juni 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh....


----------



## voeller09 (8 Juli 2010)

Naja...wenn´s in der Politik nicht mehr klappt(hat es überhaupt schon mal geklappt?)...rund um den Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof gibt ein paar nette Straßen...5€ sind bestimmt drin


----------



## marcnachbar (8 Juli 2010)

Brechreitz!!


----------



## Endgamer77 (9 Juli 2010)

Es ist NUR eine Banane ... *lach*
Danke für den Schnappschuss


----------



## Vlst626 (26 Nov. 2010)

Danke Danke.


----------



## Summertime (26 Nov. 2010)

Ich muß kotzen!!!


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2010)

Was macht die Dame heute? Immer noch an der Banane kauen?:kotz:


----------



## Pivi (27 Nov. 2010)

Schöne, aufregende und sehr reizvolle Frau. Ich denke, daß sie einen Mann glücklich machen kann.....


----------



## korat (28 Nov. 2010)

Sie isst eine Banane...was soll der Post ?


----------



## hans12345 (28 Nov. 2010)




----------



## ca-leb (28 Nov. 2010)

Bananen  republik


----------



## sasvick (28 Nov. 2010)

...an gesunde Ernährung!:thumbup:


----------



## captain123 (28 Nov. 2010)

An unfähige deutsche Politiker!


----------



## bimimanaax (28 Nov. 2010)

affenhaus der politik
thx


----------



## Sparxx (14 Dez. 2010)

ganz ehrlich mir gefällt es


----------



## Reingucker (22 Dez. 2010)

stimmt, ich krieg auch Hunger


----------



## Amigo56 (24 Dez. 2010)

Sehr attraktive Frau


----------



## Nathurn (26 Dez. 2010)

Lecker, da könnt ich auch mal was reinschieben!!


----------



## madmax1970 (31 Dez. 2010)

da weiss man ,das sie sich allzu dämlich dabei anstellt


----------



## rschab (1 Jan. 2011)

Danke! Mir verging es gerade!


----------



## snoopy63 (1 Jan. 2011)

Wenn es nicht diese Frau wäre, könnte ich an vielerlei denken.
Aber so................


----------



## tobacco (1 Jan. 2011)

Ich bin immer für obst zu haben :d


----------



## Retro76 (1 Jan. 2011)

wem der gedanke an das 2deutige gefällt bei der Frau ....... mir nicht


----------



## firedawg (3 Jan. 2011)

hihihi


----------



## rollg66 (23 Jan. 2011)

wenn der Ausschnitt etwas tiefer wäre, würde man vielleicht auch bei dieser Frau auf Ideen kommen


----------



## katzen3 (23 Jan. 2011)

ja woran wohl ....lechs


----------



## phelan_holle (1 März 2011)

Davonlaufen


----------

